# trying to get every thing togather for my hedgehog (cage)



## Hydetherat (Dec 1, 2010)

hello i am new to this site trying to figure stuff out before i go to far i have a cage that my rats us to use and i was wondering if this ill work 
this cage was used for are rats at one time (sad i love my rats but life are to short )


all ramps / shelves are adjustable coasted me 250.00 it is called the ferret mansion by super pet


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The ramps look WAY too steep for a hedgehog. Also, ALL ramps and levels MUST be enclosed. Hedgies don't have the best eyesight, and they lack a sense of...well... edges and will easily fall and get seriously injured. 

Also, not all hedgies will use multiple levels, so you must guarantee that your bottom for space gives at least 2ft of roaming room after all the housing, bowls and wheel have been put in. 

If you check out the cage discussion thread as well as the cage examples thread, you will see many different hedgehog appropriate cages.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is not at all a hedgehog friendly cage and to make it so then it would be just about impossible to access the hedgehog. I've had that cage for ferrets and while a great ferret cage, it is not suitable for a hedgehog without some major modifications. Unless the design has changed in the past couple of years, the doors are not large enough for a suitable sized hedgehog wheel to go in and out. 

Hedgehogs don't come to the door the way rats and ferrets do and often go to the farthest most difficult corner to reach. Getting them out of that cage is difficult. 

As Immortalia has already mentioned, hedgehogs need horizontal space rather than vertical. All those ramps would need to be made a much shallower angle and the sides fully enclosed to make them hedgehog safe. As well, each level must be enclosed. 

Hedgehogs can climb up very well but not down. Down often results in a fall so the bars should be made non-climbable. 

You could take the top half off the cage and only use the bottom but would have to take the top off daily to take the wheel out for cleaning and you will probably find it difficult to get hedgie out of. 

Also, when choosing a cage, decide what type of cage heating you are going to use.


----------



## Hydetherat (Dec 1, 2010)

that is why i posted this topic i have decided not to get a hedgehog granted they are cool my wife and i went some thing that will love you back not just look at you and go oh thats my care giver i was doing research........ you are right hedgehogs are cool but not for us


----------

